
Practical Extensibility with Object Algebras (2012) [pdf] - norswap
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~wcook/Drafts/2012/ecoop2012.pdf
======
hcase
This seems like the OOP approach to Oleg's typed tagless final interpreters.

~~~
dwenzek
Indeed, here is a post which elaborates the connection :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904182)

